# New Tutorial on Graduate in University



## kchoi (Dec 15, 2013)

Finally I have settled down in Perth here. I haven't been active in forum and updated my blog for a week. Sorry guys




. Today I have a new tutorial on how I shoot this picture.






I have used a bounce as fill light. Here is the lighting diagram.



Shooting for someone who is not a model is always a huge challenge for me! When I go through what I took in the graduate period last year, I think my skill improved.
For detail tutorial please click here.
What do you guys think?


----------



## weeds2nicaragua (Dec 25, 2013)

To me it's a great shot.  As a non-pro I debate whether a bounce off the wall is the best option or a direct flash witha softbox would be best.  I usually opt for a bounce as i typically am caught without my soft box.  I am curious which is best.  Or maybe a reflector to reflct ambient light light and a direct flash to remove shadows.  Aaaaaggghhhh. So many options.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## Sventek (Dec 25, 2013)

Very nice. I'm also in Perth, and if you'd like some info on a local forum I run and perhaps join us on photo walks, send me a PM.


----------



## timor (Dec 26, 2013)

Kevin, can you supplement your tutorial with an explanation, how to fix perspective distortions ?
Distribution of the supplementary light in your shot is very good, but not, that this is very complicated. However I dare to question your choice of composition for this particular picture.


----------



## Conter (Jan 9, 2014)

kchoi, i think u`re wrong calling this young lady "not a model" ;-)
she poses very naturally!

and why haven`t u cut the right corner of photo? the base of arc is not so necessary here, i suppose, but it arrests attention


----------



## Braineack (Jan 9, 2014)

Appreciate the lighting diagram attached to the shot; that's incredibly helpful and useful to members.

I suggest you take it one further and rotate and crop the image a bit--I'd like to see vertical windows that are plumb and the arch on the hallway cropped out.

I'm also curious what the shot might have looked like if you had exposed for the windows and then used the flash to fill back in the subject so they weren't blown out.


----------

